# Schecter Omen 8 !



## Tristoner7 (Jul 29, 2010)

Not sure if anyone has seen this but looks like Schecter is making an Omen 8, Pretty sweet for the $$$, Only $449. The prototype is at Drumcityguitarland.com





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## RG7 (Jul 30, 2010)

oh my god this looks awesome and for so god damn cheap, cheaper than agile.
I think we have a new budget winner here...


----------



## kittencore (Jul 30, 2010)

Sweet. Looks like my first 8.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jul 30, 2010)

That's awesome! Does anyone know the specs? Also are those EMG808X's?


----------



## Tristoner7 (Jul 30, 2010)

Na, they are Schecter Pickups, probably basswood body. Just got my Schecter Damien elite 8 and am enjoying the 8s so far and at that price, I'd be dumb not to get one.


----------



## Xiphos68 (Jul 30, 2010)

Tristoner7 said:


> Na, they are Schecter Pickups, probably basswood body. Just got my Schecter Damien elite 8 and am enjoying the 8s so far and at that price, I'd be dumb not to get one.


Schecter 8 string pickups? When did they start making them?


----------



## goth_fiend (Jul 30, 2010)

i would wager it's a 26 1/2" scale, pass, Ive played the c-8, too short a neck, the f# was way to flubby sounding, when I get my 8, interseptor all the way


----------



## ra1der2 (Jul 30, 2010)

I thought the damien elite 8's were nice and inexpensive, but wow.

Schecter is going after rondo's niche man, lucky for rondo they are only doing 26.5" scale.

Looks like a b stock prototype to me though. 

If you look closely at it either the pickups were routed slightly off to the treble side, the bridge was mounted slightly off to the bass side, or both.


----------



## SYLrules88 (Jul 30, 2010)

the omen series to me have always felt like the LTD 100s. bottom end shecter. but this wouldn't make a bad starter 8. doesnt look half bad either


----------



## ncbrock (Jul 30, 2010)

If its a 25.5 or 26.5 inch scale thats going to sound pretty flubby even with thick strings. It looks nice but the black headstock killed it for me. A flat black body or a matched headstock would have been better


----------



## Progmaster X (Jul 31, 2010)

Oh my! Want! Thanks for posting this!...Looks like a new automobile will have to be put on hold once again. lol


----------



## malphas (Jul 31, 2010)

Glad to see Schecter is courting the entry level 8 string market. I know the scale length is not for some, but I couldn't be happier with my Hellraiser C-8. This could bode well for the ERG market.


----------



## chucknorrishred (Jul 31, 2010)

ra1der2 said:


> I thought the damien elite 8's were nice and inexpensive, but wow.
> 
> *Schecter is going after rondo's niche man, lucky for rondo they are only doing 26.5" scale.*
> 
> ...


 

that, and it takes longer to get an your order. 

i looking for an 8 with whammy bar but ill prob end up getting one without it for now


----------



## chucknorrishred (Jul 31, 2010)

malphas said:


> Glad to see Schecter is courting the entry level 8 string market. I know the scale length is not for some, but I couldn't be happier with my Hellraiser C-8. This could bode well for the ERG market.


 


there def needs to be more makers of eight string guitars


----------



## Justin Bailey (Aug 1, 2010)

very, very awesome


----------



## maliciousteve (Aug 1, 2010)

I'd buy it, hopefully they'll bring it out before or just after christmas


----------



## Philligan (Aug 1, 2010)

ra1der2 said:


> Looks like a b stock prototype to me though.
> 
> If you look closely at it either the pickups were routed slightly off to the treble side, the bridge was mounted slightly off to the bass side, or both.



I'm pretty sure that's just the big ass .074 playing games with us. I could be very wrong, though


----------



## Tristoner7 (Aug 1, 2010)

Philligan said:


> I'm pretty sure that's just the big ass .074 playing games with us. I could be very wrong, though



Thats what I was thinking, Schecter is a professional enough not to flub up on big things like that.


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Oct 12, 2010)

Yes, it IS a 26.5" scale length. I am considering getting one for the $400 they go for new, BUT I think I'd still rather have the ESP LTD FM-408/418. This would save me from having to try and order a new bridge and tuners to swap to the black hardware, and also save me from having to buy another set of EMG's...

Plus, I'm sure the neck is that of a typical lower-end Schecter and is that of a baseball bat. Would have to play one to really decide. Am in serious debate though, but am still kinda leaning towards the ESP...

If anyone gets one, please let us know how it is and if it'd be worth buying and shredding with!


----------



## mr coffee (Oct 12, 2010)

ra1der2 said:


> I thought the damien elite 8's were nice and inexpensive, but wow.
> 
> Schecter is going after rondo's niche man, lucky for rondo they are only doing 26.5" scale.
> 
> ...



That's parallax error. Note the edges of the body - the shot was taken from off to one side.

-m


----------



## Guitarchitect (Nov 23, 2010)

I just got this in the mail last night. I gotta say - In short - it's pretty amazing what $399 gets you for a guitar.

Not the best instrument I ever played - but surprisingly solid. The neck is not that baseball bat-ish. Even has a wrist and a belly cut and the schecter tuners are stable. My only thoughts are:

1. at 26.5" the Low F# is REALLY floppy If you're going with this tuning - you probably want an Agile.

2. The pickups are very ho hum.

Should have a review, pics and some mp3s up soon. But if anyone is stil looking for one and has specific questions - I can try to answer them.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Nov 23, 2010)

My Omen-7 wasn't very baseball bat-ish either. The 8 looks awesome


----------



## 7StrNgWizRd (Nov 23, 2010)

RG7 said:


> oh my god this looks awesome and for so god damn cheap, cheaper than agile.
> I think we have a new budget winner here...


I have the Schecter Hellraiser 7string and the neck is like a Louisville slugger. I can't imagine what the 8 string will be like. Have you tried out the Ibanez 8 string yet? Not too bad


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Nov 23, 2010)

Guitarchitect said:


> 1. at 26.5" the Low F# is REALLY floppy If you're going with this tuning - you probably want an Agile.



The strings are too thin then. I have a Damien Elite 8 and I use a .80 in drop E. It holds up nicely.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Nov 23, 2010)

7StrNgWizRd said:


> I have the Schecter Hellraiser 7string and the neck is like a Louisville slugger. I can't imagine what the 8 string will be like. Have you tried out the Ibanez 8 string yet? Not too bad


 Those are the kind of necks I enjoy.


----------



## Guitarchitect (Dec 6, 2010)

The string comment is fair - I think it ships with like a .69 or .7. I wanted to go with the high A anyways to extend the range on both sides - so it wasn't that much of an issue.

How is the volume balance with a .8 and the other strings? I imagine it pushes a lot of sound - but I' wondering if slanting the pickup/Eq would balance the volume?

Thanks!


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Dec 12, 2010)

Schecter's standard 8-string set is: .10 .13 .17 .30 .42 .54 .64 .74

For my tastes, the low F# is much too light, and overall the tension is uneven and really unpleasant. I've got my Damien Elite strung up: .10 .13 .17 .26 .36 .46 .62 .80 (basically a standard .10 set + the .62 used in D'Addario's Baritone Light set, and the .80). Much more even across the board, and fixed just about every playability issue I'd had with the guitar when I got it.


----------



## Guitarchitect (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks for the tensions!

To be honest - the strings were the first thing I changed - so I don't remember what it shipped with - but from my memory of how all over the place the tension felt string to string - this seems right.

It's odd - because I know that GHS was being used for strings at one point but mine came with a little D'Addario tag on the strings. 

Having used the 7 string set - I think the .059 is a little too floppy for the low B. I'm using a .063 for the B. and that works much better. I'd imagine you'd need at least a .08 for the low F#. They should make an ERG set with more balanced tensions.


----------



## Vres (Oct 17, 2011)

WarriorOfMetal said:


> Schecter's standard 8-string set is: .10 .13 .17 .30 .42 .54 .64 .74
> 
> For my tastes, the low F# is much too light, and overall the tension is uneven and really unpleasant. I've got my Damien Elite strung up: .10 .13 .17 .26 .36 .46 .62 .80 (basically a standard .10 set + the .62 used in D'Addario's Baritone Light set, and the .80). Much more even across the board, and fixed just about every playability issue I'd had with the guitar when I got it.



Excuse me while I bump the topic. 

I'm buying Schecter Omen 8 soon. I'm pretty much a newbie with guitars so don't laugh when I ask that is it ok if I buy single .62 and .80 strings (along with the standard 10 set you mentioned) so I won't have to buy a whole Baritone set because of that particular .62? There's no difference?


----------

